# [EOM] Infuse Creature with Life



## Dave Blewer (Jan 9, 2003)

Would this spell cause natural attacks to actually heal some damage?  or could it be an effect similar to the Positive Plane detailed in the MotP, a burst of cell growth that causes tumors or something...

Also I suppose that the AC enhancement of the ability could be a form of regeneration that heals some of the damage?


----------

